# CVA Optima Pro whats it worth?



## PHILLIP D

Ok I hope this doesn’t get me in trouble but here we go.

I have a CVA Optima Pro 45cal muzzleloader that a friend of mine wants to buy from me but I don’t know what a fair price to ask for it would be.  Its CVA Optima Pro 45cal camo stock nickel barrel finish with a Nikon Omega 3/9/40 scope. I have the box it came in new along with all the paperwork for the muzzleloader and the scope. Does anyone have any suggestions on a fair asking price on this muzzleloader or where can I find find out what its worth?


----------



## FrontierGander

About $150-$160 is fair.  The new optima only runs $225 and it has the quick release breech plug


----------



## dkwillfly

The pro version also has an interchangable barrell does it not?  It could also be a centerfire.  The new Optima does not do that anymore the Apex does.


----------



## MathewsHunter1

FrontierGander said:


> About $150-$160 is fair.  The new optima only runs $225 and it has the quick release breech plug



Where are you finding a new Stainless Optima for $225?? The NEW Optima in stainless retails for $400+. You must be seeing the 2009 "Optima" models that do not have the Quick Release Breach Plug.

The Optima Pro Phillip is talking about is the fore-runner to the Apex that you can STILL get interchangable Bergara barrels, fore/butt stocks for and retailed for around $450. A little more if you got another barrel with it.

To answer your question Phillip, I know you paid close to $500 for the rifle unless you found it on sale some where, and at least $240 for that scope. The CVA .45 Cal/Nickel frame stainless was the top of the line Optima Pro until they produced the APEX. It does not have the cheaper barrel on it, it has a bergara! It is a fine MZ and barrels/stocks can still be found. In great shape, to a "good" friend I would not let it go for less than $500 more to anyone else.


----------



## FrontierGander

MathewsHunter1 said:


> Where are you finding a new Stainless Optima for $225?? The NEW Optima in stainless retails for $400+. You must be seeing the 2009 "Optima" models that do not have the Quick Release Breach Plug.
> 
> The Optima Pro Phillip is talking about is the fore-runner to the Apex that you can STILL get interchangable Bergara barrels, fore/butt stocks for and retailed for around $450. A little more if you got another barrel with it.
> 
> To answer your question Phillip, I know you paid close to $500 for the rifle unless you found it on sale some where, and at least $240 for that scope. The CVA .45 Cal/Nickel frame stainless was the top of the line Optima Pro until they produced the APEX. It does not have the cheaper barrel on it, it has a bergara! It is a fine MZ and barrels/stocks can still be found. In great shape, to a "good" friend I would not let it go for less than $500 more to anyone else.



Nope, 2010 Optima with QRBP runs $225 here,
http://rrarms.com/catalog.php?prod=PR2010S

Never seen the new optima retail at over $400.

The Apex runs $530 at cabelas and we all know cabelas likes to jack the price up on their guns.


----------



## MathewsHunter1

FrontierGander said:


> Nope, 2010 Optima with QRBP runs $225 here,
> http://rrarms.com/catalog.php?prod=PR2010S
> 
> Never seen the new optima retail at over $400.
> 
> The Apex runs $530 at cabelas and we all know cabelas likes to jack the price up on their guns.



I do stand corrected. The Optima I was pricing was the BassPro Outfit with scope/rings/sling etc... but the Optima Camo/Thumbhole/Stainless still runs $350

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...207684_425010001_425000000_425010000_425-10-1

But still, this is NOT the gun the original poster was referencing.


----------



## FrontierGander

bass pro is probably the worse place to shop, they jack prices up sky high.

I never buy the outfit due to the scope/rings not being useful in my state. Open sights only


----------



## biggabuck

The elite is the one that had the barrels that would interchange. The pro is M\L only. $200 or so is what i have found the pro for.


----------

